# /etc/init.d/apache2 start won't start wo net.eth0[SOLVED]

## cwc

I need to develop some php on an box that does not hvae a dns resoluton.

In other words I want to process php through localhost

I get this error when I try to start apache2

```

/etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * WARNING:  netmount is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started.

 * WARNING:  apache2 is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started.

```

I start net.eth0 as follows:

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

Any ideas?

Thanks,

CWC

----------

## d2_racing

Hi can you post this command plz :

```

# rc-update show

```

----------

## cwc

Thanks for the help!

```

rc-update show 

               acpid |                               

           alsasound | boot                          

             apache2 |                               

          atieventsd |                               

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

          consolekit |                               

         crypto-loop |                               

               cupsd |                               

                dbus |                               

               dhcpd |                               

            dhcrelay |                               

             dnsextd |                               

              esound |                               

                 gpm |                               

                hald |                               

              hdparm |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

           ip6tables |                               

            iptables |                               

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

  mDNSResponderPosix |                               

               mdnsd |                               

     mit-krb5kadmind |                               

         mit-krb5kdc |                               

             modules | boot                          

               mysql |                               

        mysqlmanager |                               

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

                nscd |                               

             numlock |                               

             postfix |                               

           pydoc-2.4 |                               

           pydoc-2.5 |                               

           rmnologin | boot                          

              rsyncd |                               

               slapd |                               

              slurpd |                               

               spamd |                               

                sshd |                               

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

              vsftpd |                               

                 xdm |     

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, after a fresh reboot, can you post this plz :

```

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 status 

```

----------

## cwc

tma / # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 status

 * status:  inactive

This is my results even after I restart net.eth0.   I usually go on the internet with wireless.ath0.

```

# ifconfig 

ath0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:6C:FA:B1:46  

          inet addr:192.168.0.3  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:86 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:95 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:69072 (67.4 Kb)  TX bytes:14723 (14.3 Kb)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:20:E0:66:0E:96  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wifi0     Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-14-6C-FA-B1-46-FB-82-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5168 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:1251

          TX packets:121 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:199 

          RX bytes:792228 (773.6 Kb)  TX bytes:18243 (17.

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post the content of this file plz :

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/rc

```

----------

## d2_racing

Do you have this variable inside your config file ?

```

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"

```

----------

## cwc

```

tma ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/rc 

# /etc/conf.d/rc: Global config file for the Gentoo RC System

# This is the number of tty's used in most of the rc-scripts (like

# consolefont, numlock, etc ...)

#cwc

#RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!*" 

RC_TTY_NUMBER=11

# Set to "yes" if you want the rc system to try and start services

# in parallel for a slight speed improvement. NOTE: When RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP

# is enabled, init script output is replaced with simple "service foo

# starting/stopping" messages so that output is not mixed up.

# You can stop this from happening on the command line by passing --verbose

# to the init script or by setting RC_VERBOSE="yes" below.

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="no"

# Set RC_INTERACTIVE to "yes" and you'll be able to press the I key during

# boot so you can choose to start specific services. Set to "no" to disable

# this feature.

RC_INTERACTIVE="yes"

# Do we allow services to be hotplugged? If not, set to RC_HOTPLUG="no"

# NOTE: This does not affect anything hotplug/udev related, just the

# starting/stopping of the init.d service triggered by hotplug.

RC_HOTPLUG="yes"

# Dynamic /dev managers can trigger coldplug events which cause services to

# start before we are ready for them. If this happens, we can defer these

# services to start in the boot runlevel. Set RC_COLDPLUG="yes" if you don't

# want this.

# NOTE: This also affects module coldplugging in udev-096 and higher

# If you want module coldplugging but not coldplugging of services then you

# can set RC_COLDPLUG="yes" and RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!*"

RC_COLDPLUG="yes"

# Some people want a finer grain over hotplug/coldplug. RC_PLUG_SERVICES is a

# list of services that are matched in order, either allowing or not. By

# default we allow services through as RC_COLDPLUG/RC_HOTPLUG has to be yes

# anyway.

# Example - RC_PLUG_SERVICES="net.wlan !net.*"

# This allows net.wlan and any service not matching net.* to be plugged.

#cwc

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!*"

#RC_PLUG_SERVICES=""

# RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING allows some flexibility with the 'net' service.

# The following values are allowed:

#  none  - The 'net' service is always considered up.

#  no    - This basically means that at least one net.* service besides net.lo

#          must be up.  This can be used by notebook users that have a wifi and

#          a static nic, and only wants one up at any given time to have the

#          'net' service seen as up.

#  lo    - This is the same as the 'no' option, but net.lo is also counted.

#          This should be useful to people that do not care about any specific

#          interface being up at boot.

#  yes   - For this ALL network interfaces MUST be up for the 'net' service to

#          be considered up.

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="no"

# RC_DOWN_INTERFACE allows you to specify if RC will bring the interface

# completely down when it stops. The default is yes, but there are some

# instances where you may not want this to happen such as using Wake On LAN.

RC_DOWN_INTERFACE="yes"

# RC_VOLUME_ORDER allows you to specify, or even remove the volume setup

# for various volume managers (MD, EVMS2, LVM, DM, etc).  Note that they are

# stopped in reverse order.

RC_VOLUME_ORDER="raid evms lvm dm"

# RC_VERBOSE will make init scripts more verbose. Only networking scripts

# really use this at this time, and this is useful for trouble shooting

# any issues you may have.

# This is also used to re-enable init script output for init scripts

# started or stopped from the command line.

#cwc

RC_VERBOSE="yes"

# RC_BOOTLOG will generate a log of the boot messages shown on the console.  

# Useful for headless machines or debugging.  You need to emerge the 

# app-admin/showconsole package for this to work.  Note that this probably

# won't work correctly with boot splash.

RC_BOOTLOG="no"

# Set to "yes" if you want to benchmark system boot with bootchart.

# You'll need to emerge the app-benchmarks/bootchart package for this to work.

RC_BOOTCHART="no"

# RC_USE_FSTAB allows you to override the default mount options for the 

# standard /proc, /sys, /dev, and /dev/pts mount points.  Note that this 

# is the new way for selecting ramfs/tmpfs/etc... for udev mounting.

RC_USE_FSTAB="no"

# RC_USE_CONFIG_PROFILE allows you to have different /etc/conf.d files 

# based on your runlevel - if a conf.d file for your profile does not exist

# then we try and use the default one.

# To enable runlevel selection at boot, append "softlevel=foobar" to your

# kernel line to change to the foobar runlevel.  Here we would search for

# /etc/conf.d/<service>.foobar config files before trying to use the default

# /etc/conf.d/<service>.

# Note that it is only active if 'softlevel' was specified via the kernel line,

# and it is intended to use for different grub/lilo entries to specify config

# changes for say laptops between home and work, where you would have setup

# 'work' and 'home' runlevels, with /etc/conf.d/*.<runlevel> as needed.

RC_USE_CONFIG_PROFILE="yes"

# RC_FORCE_AUTO tries its best to prevent user interaction during the boot and 

# shutdown process.  For example, fsck will automatically be run or volumes 

# remounted to create proper directory trees.  This feature can be dangerous 

# and is meant ONLY for headless machines where getting a physical console 

# hooked up is a huge pita.

RC_FORCE_AUTO="no"

# Use this variable to control the /dev management behavior.

#  auto   - let the scripts figure out what's best at boot

#  devfs  - use devfs (requires sys-fs/devfsd)

#  udev   - use udev (requires sys-fs/udev)

#  static - let the user manage /dev (YOU need to create ALL device nodes)

RC_DEVICES="auto"

# UDEV OPTION:

# Set to "yes" if you want to save /dev to a tarball on shutdown

# and restore it on startup.  This is useful if you have a lot of

# custom device nodes that udev does not handle/know about.

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"

# RC_SWAP_ERASE controls erasing of swap partitions at shutdown.

# Useful for all those paranoid peeps to nuke their memory.

RC_SWAP_ERASE="no"

# RC_DMESG_LEVEL sets the level at which logging of messages is done to the

# console.  See dmesg(8) for more info.

RC_DMESG_LEVEL="1"

#

# Controlling start-stop-daemon behavior

# Set to "yes" if start-stop-daemon should always retry killing the

# service with sig KILL if it fails the first time.

RC_RETRY_KILL="yes"

# Set the amount of seconds start-stop-daemon should wait between

# retries.

RC_RETRY_TIMEOUT=1

# Set the amount of times start-stop-daemon should try to kill

# a service before giving up.

RC_RETRY_COUNT=5

# Set to "yes" if start-stop-daemon should fail if the service

# is marked as started, but not actually running on stop.

RC_FAIL_ON_ZOMBIE="no"

# Set to "yes" if start-stop-daemon should attempt to kill

# any children left in the system.

# Be careful with this as it really does what it was on the tin.

# fex, if you're in an ssh process and you restart a service on which ssh

# depends then your terminal will be killed also.

RC_KILL_CHILDREN="no"

# Set the amount of seconds start-stop-daemon waits after starting

# the daemon to check it is still running. If it's not then we

# try and stop any children if possible.

RC_WAIT_ON_START="0.1"

##############################################################################

# SERVICE CONFIGURATION VARIABLES

# These variables are documented here, but should be configured in

# /etc/conf.d/foo for service foo and NOT enabled here unless you

# really want them to work on a global basis.

# Some daemons are started and stopped via start-stop-daemon.

# We can launch them through other daemons here, for example valgrind.

# This is only useful for serious debugging of the daemon

# WARNING: If the script's "stop" function does not supply a PID file then

# all processes using the same daemon will be killed.

#RC_DAEMON="/usr/bin/valgrind --tool=memcheck --log-file=/tmp/valgrind.syslog-ng"

# strace needs to be prefixed with --background as it does not detach when

# it's following

#RC_DAEMON="--background /usr/sbin/strace -f -o /tmp/strace.syslog-ng"

# Pass ulimit parameters 

#RC_ULIMIT="-u 30"

##############################################################################

#

# Internal configuration variables

#

# NB:  These are for advanced users, and you should really

#      know what you are doing before changing them!

#

 

# rc-scripts dep-cache directory

#

# NOTE:  Do not remove the next line, as its needed by the baselayout ebuild!

#

#  svcdir="/var/lib/init.d"

svcdir="/var/lib/init.d"

# Should we mount $svcdir in a ram disk for some speed increase 

# for slower machines, or for the more extreme setups ?

svcmount="no"

# FS type that should be used for $svcdir.  Note that you need 

# $svcmount above set to "yes" for this to work ...  Currently 

# tmpfs, ramfs, and ramdisk are supported (tmpfs is the default).

svcfstype="tmpfs"

# Size of $svcdir in KB.  Note that ramfs doesn't support this 

# due to kernel limitations.

svcsize=2048

```

----------

## cwc

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.  is not included in   /etc/conf.d/rc

I added RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0" 

and it works.  Right on!  Now php.

Thanks for the help.  I'm learning!

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

Not about getting gentoo installed, so moved here.

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz: 

----------

## cwc

I got php to work with apache.  Now I'm trying to load the mysql module.

I've emerged "mod_auth_mysql" and that emerged cleanly.

Now the mysql module does not load.

I've edited.  12_mod_auth_mysql.conf

I'm not sure what I need to configure?

Any ideas? 

Here is my php into from test.php (  <?php phpinfo(); ?>

 )

```

'./configure' '--prefix=/usr/lib/php5' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/lib/php5/man' '--infodir=/usr/lib/php5/info' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--cache-file=./config.cache' '--disable-cli' '--with-apxs2=/usr/sbin/apxs2' '--with-config-file-path=/etc/php/apache2-php5' '--with-config-file-scan-dir=/etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active' '--without-pear' '--disable-bcmath' '--without-bz2' '--disable-calendar' '--disable-ctype' '--without-curl' '--without-curlwrappers' '--disable-dbase' '--disable-exif' '--without-fbsql' '--without-fdftk' '--disable-filter' '--disable-ftp' '--with-gettext' '--without-gmp' '--disable-hash' '--disable-json' '--with-kerberos=/usr' '--enable-mbstring' '--with-mcrypt' '--without-mhash' '--without-msql' '--without-mssql' '--with-ncurses' '--with-openssl' '--with-openssl-dir=/usr' '--disable-pcntl' '--disable-pdo' '--without-pgsql' '--disable-posix' '--with-pspell' '--without-recode' '--disable-simplexml' '--disable-shmop' '--without-snmp' '--disable-soap' '--disable-sockets' '--without-sybase' '--without-sybase-ct' '--disable-sysvmsg' '--disable-sysvsem' '--disable-sysvshm' '--without-tidy' '--disable-tokenizer' '--disable-wddx' '--disable-xmlreader' '--disable-xmlwriter' '--without-xmlrpc' '--without-xsl' '--disable-zip' '--with-zlib' '--disable-debug' '--enable-dba' '--without-cdb' '--without-db4' '--disable-flatfile' '--with-gdbm' '--disable-inifile' '--without-qdbm' '--with-freetype-dir=/usr' '--with-t1lib=/usr' '--disable-gd-jis-conv' '--with-jpeg-dir=/usr' '--with-png-dir=/usr' '--without-xpm-dir' '--with-gd' '--with-ldap' '--without-ldap-sasl' '--without-mysqli' '--with-readline' '--without-libedit' '--without-mm' '--without-sqlite'

```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post your /etc/make.conf, because I have this entry in mine :

```

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

```

----------

## cwc

Wow!  Do you do all of that for apache2?

This is my make.conf file.

```

####################################################

## ATTENTION: THIS IS THE MAKE.CONF ON THE LIVECD ##

## PLEASE EDIT /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf INSTEAD  ##

####################################################

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=""

MAKEOPTS=""

USE=" "

FEATURES=""

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

#cwc

CONFIG_PROTECT="-*"

USE="tk"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

USE="-berkdb"

```

----------

## d2_racing

 *cwc wrote:*   

> Wow!  Do you do all of that for apache2?

 

No, I used this howto : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/apache/doc/upgrading.xml

----------

